# ETS 001 & PC's new pouch



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Saturday I received my ETS #001 from Jim Harris of Performance Catapults,,,,It is a fine piece of craftsmanship,,,,I waited an extra day so I would be one of the 1st to try his new pouch as well, and I am very glad I did,,,I will always be a huge fan of Bill's single detent & Gary's double detent pouches,,,tho I did find this pouch of Jim's to be of a perfect texture, thickness & all around feel,, especially considering it has not been broken in,,,the size & design feel as if there is no unneeded leather & seemed to be perfect for my style & favored 3/8steel ammo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Unfortunately I am currently unable to shoot as i have stressed my left forearm muscles to the point that they have demanded a rest,,,apparently I have strained/stressed some ligaments and/or tendons,,it only aches until I try specific uses then its real bad and one of them is I CANNOT pull my clutch in on my MC, I cant have that & must get this healed,, tho it is proving hard to do,,,,,,,this afternoon ,,left home alone,,I couldn't resist,,,,I grabbed the scotch tape and put a rabbit on my catch box,, & only took ten 3/8 steel with me so I wouldn't be tempted to over do it,,,,,I walked off what proved to be just shy of 40ft ,, I shot the 1st five & I was starting to really hurt in that arm so I figured it best to leave well enough alone ,,,,plus I was scared I would have a flyer as the 1st five were SWEET,,,,,,I shoot "gangsta" with a facial anchor point & part of what caused my arm issue is I hold my anchor 4-8 seconds,,,I plan to change this as soon as I can practice,,tho I did aim long & meticulously on these five shots,,,Bill Hayes suggested use of the lanyard seems to be the way to go in order to take a lot of strain off of these muscles,, especially in the face of incessant practice---------------I am Really happy with this SS & have nothing but the highest praise for it, the pouch & Jim's excellent customer service-----------------


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice review of a wonderful slingshot,excellent craftsman,and some really fine shooting too! Heck of a group there on that Bunny Mike!







Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good review, good shooting and awesome looking slingshot. Jim's work is outstanding. A true shooter and collector piece.
Philly


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

nice group, the bunny is definitely busted!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like a nice bit of kit that


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good looking slingshot, where do you get that bunny target?


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

I enjoy these two a lot,














I believe they were originally from a post on this forum


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, Jim's work is the best


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I recieved my PC pouches this morning. I haven't had a chance to shoot them yet so I'll have more to say later but I just wanted to say a quick word about them. First off, Jim is a real pleasure to deal with! Communication was quick and to the point and my pouches arrived just when he said they would. The product itself looks great. I've heard some people say that the pouches look stiff but that is not the case, they're very supple yet feel strong with a smooth outer finish and grippy insides.
Here's a size comparison:







PC pouch is on bottom, next up is my current favorite (very well worn) pouch by Tex-Shooter and top is a standard Trumark pouch. The big round holes on the PC pouch make for easy band (or in my case Chinese tube) attachment.
Performance report to follow once I get a chance to run some ammo through it, but I expect very good results.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The thicker pouches are a little stiff un-used, you however have the thinner pouches which are not so stiff. I will be buying more of the thicker leather, but for now, I have more of the thinner material.

Thanks for the compliments on our communication.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the design, looks very efficient. I wonder though, if the perforations on the sides would tend to catch/graze your thumb or finger causing inaccuracy...? Just a thought...not an issue for the large caliber shooters, I guess.


----------

